# sound problem with kmix (arch linux)



## nims11 (May 18, 2011)

i installed ARCH 2 days ago. i used ALSA to provide audio functionality. my PC has two output jacks- one front and one rear. it's not possible to use the rear jack as due to wire length constraints. during ALSA configuring ALSA, i had to unmute the surround option to get output out of my front jack.(which i think is weird!!)
my desktop env is KDE.
the sound is working fine but i am not able to control it using the master volume!, i have to do it by opening the mixer and then adjust the PCM slider(don't know what it means). its a hassle to adjust the volume by this multistep process. 
any solution?

btw ARCH is really awesome!!


----------



## ico (May 18, 2011)

*docs.kde.org/development/en/kdemultimedia/kmix/Settings.html#Channels

*docs.kde.org/development/en/kdemultimedia/kmix/kmix-master.png


----------



## nims11 (May 18, 2011)

thanx! problem solved after adding master 2 to the visible channels..


----------

